# Going to buy new boots this week- which is the best from this list (local shop)



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

whatever is the most comfortable you noob.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im no noob you bitch just need something fast.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Again, it way more important to buy a boot that fits well rather than a specific model. All of those boots you have listed will fit differently, buy the one that is the best fit for your foot.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thanks. i just cant find much info on them. like which is a more freestyle boot?

also burtonx8, is it true that it is better to get burton boots and bindings because they match up better?


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I recently picked up the Invaders. I haven't had a chance to go out and ride in them yet (haven't gotten my board yet), but around the house they are real comfortable. Unfortunately, I can't compare them to the others though. I'm sure it's partly marketing hype, but Burton does say that the Moto is the best selling boot ever. If this is true, there must be a reason...


----------

